
Mathematician claims breakthrough in complexity theory - ColinWright
http://news.sciencemag.org/math/2015/11/mathematician-claims-breakthrough-complexity-theory
======
ColinWright
This story has been discussed elsewhere[0][1][2][3][4], but this article is a
particularly clear, top-level description of the problem, the result, and the
implications.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10505231](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10505231)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10506476](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10506476)

[2]
[http://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=2521](http://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=2521)

[3]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10508418](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10508418)

[4]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10512074](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10512074)

